# Don't know how much more I have to go.



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok this is my story , I've been dealing with abdominal bloating and distension for the past like five years. I when't to the doctor yesterday and told him that my abdomen has been hurting and that I feel distended and bloated. The doctor decides to do a x-ray In my abdomen , when the result come back and he sees the x-ray he tells me that I am backed up and that my Intestines are full of poop. I then tell him how is that possible , I've been going to the bathroom the last three days and I've been doing alat, How much more do I have to go. I don't know what else to do , I've been drinking lats of water and also I've been taking stool softners and don't know what else to do. Today I couldent go good to the bathroom and now I am feeling so bloated and misarable that my day is not gona be good. Eny advice?


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Didn't the doctor offer you any advice at all? Talk to your GP/GI and ask about trying a prep regimen for a colonoscopy. Soft foods for 1-2 days then the prep solution.Maybe that's a terrible idea for someone with chronic C, I have no idea.







Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So try eating some fruits that have sorbitol in them maybe??? (Think like prune juice) If you have a little on a daily basis .. maybe you will go more efficiently??


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

What I do when I'm that bad is stick to a clear liquid diet and take loads of Miralax (what we call Movicol in the UK). You can take up to 8 doses in one day for up to 3 days. I find its better to do this at the weekend or some day you're not working. Think of it like a colonoscopy prep, no eating during it, only clear liquids and continue until you basically run clear. It sounds to me like you're having bowel movements but that they are incomplete - it happens to me a lot. This can be for a number of reasons - pelvic floor dyssenergia, anatomical problems like a rectal prolapse or internal haemorrhoids or your internal sphincter not relaxing properly. It might be an idea to go back to your doctor to have any of these problems ruled out. If you have these problems laxatives will not completely solve the situation because you are constantly dealing with a "backlog" for want of a better word. When in the bathroom, try to relax as much as possible. Its easier said than done because once you've had chronic constipation you're conditioned to strain but try to use your abdominal muscles to push out the stool. If you are holding your breath and pushing down then you're straining too much. Generally I find that if I've a backlog in my system then my appetite is very poor but once I'm completely cleaned out my appetite returns so it might be a guide to you about whether or not you're still a bit constipated.For you it might be an idea to cut back on fibre a bit - I know its usually helped me when I'm having problems. Just stay away from white bread - it really binds you!I've also found increasing my fluid intake to almost 3 litres a day works wonders - its a lot and I'm peeing like a racehorse but does definitely help, especially if you are taking any laxatives such as stool softeners. Have you ever tried suppositories? Sometimes I find them really useful. I use the glycerin ones rather than the Dulcolax ones though because they hurt!


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I am taking rigth now stool sufterns and I use a ducolax suppository everyday. I think that the problem with me is my intestinal movement , that It is to slow and the rigth side of my colon is always full of poop. I do drink plennty of water I done everything in the book to make this better but nothin seems to work. I dont know what else to do I have ran out of Ideas and the doctors are more lost than me. The funny thing is that this GI doctor I saw suggested that I have colostomy bag. I think that doctor is out of his freaking mind , I youst have poor mobilty and I need to try to find a solution for this problem. Especially the rigth side of my colon It is alwyas full of poop .


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ParaAdrian Have you ever had any motility testing done??? Maybe that could shed some light on it??


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

nope , the problem that most GI doctors here in miami are on crack , they have less clues of whats going on and what to do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I would request motility testing.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Ask about a Sitz marker test - they're pretty standard, they even offer them on the NHS here! All it involves is taking pills containing markers which show up on the X ray. You continue to eat and drink normally but don't take any laxatives and it tells you how fast / slow your transit is. I've done 2 now and whilst it isn't much fun not taking any laxatives during that time, I'm glad I did them. Mine showed severe constipation, ie: I didn't pass any markers the first time.Specifically ask your doctor about it and if they don't know what you're on about, switch doctors!


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I agree with the others who have suggested that you ask for a Sitzmark test. That is the only definitive way of testing for slow transit constipation. That is how I was finally diagnosed after years of suffering. The right side of your colon way well be full of poop even though you are having a bowel movement every day. The Ducolax suppositories that you are using work great to induce a movement, but they only work on the lower left side of the colon. Dulcolax tablets clean me out a lot better as long as I take enough of them. A deep colonic enema would probably clean you out completely and give you some temporary relief.


----------

